# Gift for breeder?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think that would be a very nice gesture. I don't know if it's customary or not but that seems nice.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not someone who does this. I figure I'm writing a pretty heft check for that puppy and that's enough.  If you would like to do that, a small gesture would be a lovely thing. It doesn't need to be something that costs money though. Making the commitment to stay in contact with the breeder is really the ultimate gift. It's fun to send photos of kids cuddling with your puppy and some of the silly stuff the pup gets into for the first few months. The real gift is the next 12 years of keeping the breeder updated on how your dog is growing and making sure he or she knows the dog continues to be trained and socialized and well loved. Write a thank you note on your puppy's first birthday and tell her how grateful you are for having this dog in your life would be a nice idea. A photo of your dog receiving his CGC, an email telling your breeder that you have decided to try agility or competitive obedience, photos of your sugar face senior dog camping and traveling with your family..... these are the kind of things that will ultimately mean more to your breeder than anything. Your regular communication that they made a good decision when they chose you as a puppy home is really all they want.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you both. I tend to agree. It is a pretty special relationship and one that I know will continue. No one needs more stuff cluttering up their homes but taking time to share someting is really nice.

I just didn't know what the ettiquette was and didn't want miss something 

Thanks!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Maybe if you baked cookies or had flowers from your garden. That would be nice and inexpensive. One thing I did and loved though was to take a stuffed animal toy which I rubbed on mom and siblings so he would have comforting smell.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Agreed- communication and pics are the BEST!

In all my 35+ years breeding, I have had two people bring me a gift (homemade soap one, and a tiedyed silk scarf the kids dyed the other) and two people have brought mama a present of a ball one and treats the other ... so I think that's really rare, at least in my world.... ironically, one of the giftees I had to pull teeth to keep in contact with, lol!
I've had lots of people mail me baby blankets and hand towels which I used for the puppies to play with a time or two and put into their bags to take home with puppy. That's a good idea, I think.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't give my breeder a gift when picking up Lexx but what I did do was make her a calendar of his first few months with us: his gotcha day; his first swim; his first meeting with the other dogs, etc. and gave it to her for Christmas. I know she really appreciated that.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The cutest thing I ever got was a card the following Mother's Day - from the puppy for Abby! And I got some lovely cookies for my three Golden girls this time from a doggie bakery. But I don't think a gift is necessary or expected. I agree that staying in touch, and especially photos, are the best gift!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I gave Deaglan's breeder a bottle of Baily's Irish Crème and a JS Bach CD.
I gave his mom a new stuffed duck.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nolefan said:


> I'm not someone who does this. I figure I'm writing a pretty heft check for that puppy and that's enough.


LOL - I had the same thought! 

Give your dog a great home. Do everything right. Don't be that home that the breeder puts on a watch list - in case they need to intervene for the dog. Feed good food. Go to dog classes with your dog. Listen to recommendations from the breeder when it comes to exercise and care - and show that you are doing all that with pictures and positive phone calls. 

If you are able (not everyone is) - get into the breed. Not meaning breeding, but as you register your dog in your name - make it count by getting out there and putting titles on your dog. 

Be that home which sends videos and pictures to the breeder - and remember to thank them every time your dog has a birthday. 

I'm going to betcha all that goes well beyond giving a gift on one day - a gift which is probably way overshadowed by the big check you are writing anyway. 

Be memorable in a good way.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Megora said:


> LOL - I had the same thought!
> 
> Give your dog a great home. Do everything right. Don't be that home that the breeder puts on a watch list - in case they need to intervene for the dog. Feed good food. Go to dog classes with your dog. Listen to recommendations from the breeder when it comes to exercise and care - and show that you are doing all that with pictures and positive phone calls.
> 
> ...


A check? Don't they usually want the balance in CASH! If you do write a check, they are grateful when it clears! LOL! I agree that staying in touch and sending picture once or twice a year is usually much appreciated. Most of all, the breeder wants you to take great care of the puppy which is a gift in itself!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I had one puppy buyer, give me a penciled sketch of the litter (head shots)! Great gift! In have had another bring home made dog treats for my other dogs. But, it is not customary to do this.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Ah good thoughts.

And yes, my breeder clairfied today that she'd like cash. I think I'll probably do something small because it's just the way I am but I'm glad to know I'm not missing the boat!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I sent our most recent breeder some homemade dry rub (for meat) and braided fleece tugs for the puppies and mama.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Agree that it isn't necessary to bring a gift, but if you would like to give something I would bring a toy for the Dam. One of my puppy parents brought me some toys for the Sire and dam (I have both) and I thought it was really cute (plus Sunny and Seymour loved them!).


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I picked up my boy last week and on the first visit I gave my breeder some dog butter. Which is a peanut butter specifically for dogs as a treat


----------



## louisstone71 (May 19, 2021)

Moonbridge said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got back from another visit to our puppies breeder and I left wondering something.
> On "gotcha" day, is it customary to bring a small "thank you" gift for the breeder?
> ...


The breeder is usually someone who takes care of the day-to-day needs of animals, so many people buy their favorite pet food for that. Sometimes they are given dog treats or some other toy to play with.

I personally think a cheap eco diffuser would be one of the most helpful things for a breeder. Noise and smells can scare animals, so these give off no light but do mask scents and sounds while also reducing stress. They're also really easy to use - you just plug it in and turn it on! I've needed this myself during vet visits when my dog has gotten scared by other dogs barking at him through quarantine cages or something like that.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I gave a coffee cup with a Golden Retriever on it. I liked it, but having read more about the process of breeding, I should have given wine or liquor. lol


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

diane0905 said:


> I gave a coffee cup with a Golden Retriever on it. I liked it, but having read more about the process of breeding, I should have given wine or liquor. lol


Was it to me? I got a great coffee cup that is now my favorite one- perfect thickness of the rim, bright wake up colors!
Since FAther has now broken the last of my nice ones save the two that were in the dishwasher (OMG what makes a90 YO think he can clean such a mess as a full cup? It takes me longer to figure out where the real spill and glass were than it would to do the whole cleanup from the get go!) I would love to get me a couple more like that cup.. please tell me where it came from.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Was it to me? I got a great coffee cup that is now my favorite one- perfect thickness of the rim, bright wake up colors!
> Since FAther has now broken the last of my nice ones save the two that were in the dishwasher (OMG what makes a90 YO think he can clean such a mess as a full cup? It takes me longer to figure out where the real spill and glass were than it would to do the whole cleanup from the get go!) I would love to get me a couple more like that cup.. please tell me where it came from.



Yes, it was you. I got it at Anthropologie. I don't see that they have it anymore. I'm sure it's out there on eBay or somewhere. 

I found it:


https://www.ebay.com/itm/254583506481?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=254583506481&targetid=1263433204694&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9010437&poi=&campaignid=11755693593&mkgroupid=122299019677&rlsatarget=pla-1263433204694&abcId=9300462&merchantid=101704182&gclid=Cj0KCQjw7pKFBhDUARIsAFUoMDbXu9O-KOxj4Wn2j90OJ6sicxngPJc8GfI_2MmCBkJFLXuuhdJse7kaAhmPEALw_wcB

I also found it on Poshmark.


----------

